# XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet



## xTc (30. Dezember 2008)

*Kurz nachdem der Grafikkarten-Hersteller XFX bekannt gab, ab 2009 auch ATI-Karten im Portfolio zu führen, hat der erste Online-Shop nun die neuen Karten gelistet. Dabei ist Alternate einer der ersten Shops, die die neuen Karten ins Programm mit aufgenommen haben.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die Karten erst frisch gelistet sind, liegen auch noch keine genaueren Spezifikationen vor. Auch ist nicht bekannt, ob die Karten dem Referenzdesign entsprechen oder ob diese Karten eine Eigenentwicklung von XFX sind.

Laut Alternate soll eine HD4870 von XFX für 259,00 Euro den Besitzer wechseln. Dabei ist es unklar, ob es sich um die 512MB oder 1.024MB Version handelt. Weiterhin wurden bereits eine HD HD4350, zwei HD4650, eine HD4830 und eine HD4850 von XFX gelistet.

Als voraussichtlichen Liefertermin gibt Alternate überigens _Januar 2009_ an. Dies kann _Anfang Januar_, aber auch leider erst _Ende Januar 2009_ bedeuten.

Edit: Mittlerweile sind die Karten bei allen Shops gelistet, die von _Wave-Computer_ beliefert werden.

Quelle: 

*XFX-ATI-Karten bei Alternate.de*


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*

was soll bei denen besser / anders sein?
Halte 260€ selbst für die 1Gb Karte nicht für günstig.


----------



## DanielX (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Was hoffentlich besser ist ist das Design, da XFX seine Karten eigentlich in einem schönen Schwarz hält.

Weis jemand ob das bei den Radeon Karten auch so sein wird?

MfG DanielX


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*



DanielX schrieb:


> Was hoffentlich besser ist ist das Design, da XFX seine Karten eigentlich in einem schönen Schwarz hält.
> 
> Weis jemand ob das bei den Radeon Karten auch so sein wird?



Sicher bin ich mir nicht. Ich gehe aber mal stark davon aus, das die Karten über ein schwarzes PCB verfügen werden.  Und die HD4870 wird am besten mit einem Scythe Musashi gekühlt. 


Gruß


----------



## DanielX (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Jo genau dabei fängt mir auch der Sabber an zu laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## Uziflator (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*



xTc schrieb:


> Sicher bin ich mir nicht. Ich gehe aber mal stark davon aus, das die Karten über ein schwarzes PCB verfügen werden.  Und die HD4870 wird am besten mit einem Scythe Musashi gekühlt.
> 
> 
> Gruß


Mit dem Musashi drauf würde ich mir die sofort kaufen!
Da warte ich noch einbischen mit dem kauf,bis die kommen.


mfg


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Sehr schöne News, schwarzes PCB bei ner radeon, warten wir mal was die tage so kommt


----------



## Uziflator (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Sehr schöne News, schwarzes PCB bei ner radeon, warten wir mal was die tage so kommt



Ich hoff emal der Kühler ist dann ne Eigenentwicklung.Aber schwarzes PCB ich komme.




> Halte 260€ selbst für die 1Gb Karte nicht für günstig.


Tja, gutes schwarzes gutes PCB kostet eben mehr als gutes rotes PCB,oder willst du billiges schwarzes PCB?!
Eher nicht, oder?


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Halte 260€ selbst für die 1Gb Karte nicht für günstig.



Ich bin mir sicher, das der Preis noch etwas fallen wird. Alternate war noch nie der günstigste Store.  Ich denke 225,00 bis 240,00 Euro sind realistisch.

Ich hoffe, XFX wird in den nächsten zwei Taken die Spezifikationen bekannt geben.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ATI nun die Preise für die HD4870 senken wird, weil mit der Leistung werden sie gegen den 55nm 216Shader GTX260 Chip schlechte Karten haben.


----------



## Namaker (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Sie haben reichlich Platz mit dem Preis, der wurde ja seit der Einführung nicht gesenkt...


----------



## Uziflator (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Namaker schrieb:


> Sie haben reichlich Platz mit dem Preis, der wurde ja seit der Einführung nicht gesenkt...



Stimmt ja garnich,die wurden deutlich im preis gesenkt, ne 4870 ist ja schon ab 185Euro zu haben.


----------



## push@max (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Die 4870er mit 512MB wurden zu Beginn auch für über 250€ verkauft...da ist man schon deutlich mit dem Preis runter.


----------



## johnnyGT (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*

ach bis die gelauncht werden fallen die preise sowieso !!!-hoffentlich bringt ati neue karten !!


----------



## killer89 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*



push@max schrieb:


> Die 4870er mit 512MB wurden zu Beginn auch für über 250€ verkauft...da ist man schon deutlich mit dem Preis runter.


also ich hab meine zum Launch für 221€ inkl. bekommen  und das war die am besten ausgestattete Full-Retail von Sapphire 

Ich denke, dass der Preis für die XFX-Karten angemessen ist, sofern die Garantie die gleiche ist, wie bei nVidia-Karte, wo afair man a) ne längere Garantie hat und b) diese auch nicht bei einem Kühlertausch verliert.

MfG


----------



## kmf (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Nunja, jeder muss gucken wo er bleibt, NVidia hat ja einigen Partnern den Hahn zugedreht ...


----------



## Nickles (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Hab ich da was verpasst?
Hahn zugedreht?


----------



## Snake7 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Mal ganz dumm gefragt:
Was sind den Readeons?
Noch nie gehört.


----------



## McZonk (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Mal ganz dumm gefragt:
> Was sind den R*ea*deons?


Da war der Autor dieser News wohl etwas voreilig 

Habe den Schreibfehler korrigiert


----------



## xTc (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*



McZonk schrieb:


> Da war der Autor dieser News wohl etwas voreilig
> 
> Habe den Schreibfehler korrigiert



Danke. 

Ich hab die News mal leicht überarbeitet. Mittlerweile ist eine zweite _HD4870 für ca. 228,00 Euro_ und eine _HD4850 für ca. 165,00 Euro_ dazu gekommen.  Dabei handelt es sich bei der HD4870 für 228,00 Euro bestimmt um eine 512MB-Version und bei der Karte für 260,00 Euro um eine 1.024MB-Version.

Leider sind aber noch keine genaueren Details zu allen Karten verfügbar.


Gruß


----------



## CrashStyle (31. Dezember 2008)

Sehr interessant! Mal gespannt was XFX mit den ATI´s macht.


----------



## Uziflator (31. Dezember 2008)

OCed scheinen sie aber nich zu sein,bei Alternate stehen jetz auch genauere Details.


----------



## xTc (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube, die Spezifikationen sind noch nicht final.

Selbst bei der HD4850 Matrix von Asus stimmen die Angaben von Alternate nicht. Möglicherweise passt Alternate diese bei Verkaufstart noch an. 


Gruß


----------



## Uziflator (31. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Spezifikationen sind noch nicht final.
> 
> Selbst bei der HD4850 Matrix von Asus stimmen die Angaben von Alternate nicht. Möglicherweise passt Alternate diese bei Verkaufstart noch an.
> 
> ...



Das si anzunehmen,eine nich übertaktete XFX halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

XFX und ATI, meiner Meinung nach eine gute Kombination.
->vorallem wenn zu uns dadurch auch mal Mainstream Karten aus dem Hause ATI's mit schwarzem PCB errerichen werden.

Sehr gespannt bin ich auf die Taktraten und den Kühler der Karte, sei es mit Alternativ oder Referenzkühler, ich freue mich auf beides, denn von XFX dürfte uns auch im "Aufkleber" Design der Referenzkarte was schönes erwarten.


----------



## Snake7 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Fransen schrieb:


> XFX und ATI, meiner Meinung nach eine gute Kombination.
> ->vorallem wenn zu uns dadurch auch mal Mainstream Karten aus dem Hause ATI's mit schwarzem PCB errerichen werden.
> 
> Sehr gespannt bin ich auf die Taktraten und den Kühler der Karte, sei es mit Alternativ oder Referenzkühler, ich freue mich auf beides, denn von XFX dürfte uns auch im "Aufkleber" Design der Referenzkarte was schönes erwarten.


Warum ist das eine gute Kombi!?
XFX ist für seine Uübertaktungsgrafikkarten berühmt, ATI dafür, dass ihre Karten doch meist am oberen Takt-Limit laufen.
Viel Luft nach Oben war bei ATI nie - da ging bei NVidia fast immer mehr.


----------



## OC-Noob (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

ich find das zwar Nice das XfX jetzt karten für ATI baut aber ich muß sagen sie sind Teuer da bleib ich lieber bei PowerColor oder GeCube


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Warum ist das eine gute Kombi!?
> XFX ist für seine Uübertaktungsgrafikkarten berühmt, ATI dafür, dass ihre Karten doch meist am oberen Takt-Limit laufen.
> Viel Luft nach Oben war bei ATI nie - da ging bei NVidia fast immer mehr.



Bei allen ATI Karten die ich bis jetzt in den Händen hatte, liefen die meisten mit guten Taktsteigerungen, dass sich die nV Karten subjektiv besser übertakten lassen stimmt zwar, jedoch stimmt es nicht, dass die meisten ATI Karten schon am Limit laufen....


----------



## cubbi223 (1. Januar 2009)

Mitlerweile sind auch Infos dazu geschrieben worden. Bilder sowie infos über die Kühlung fehlen allerdings noch


----------



## killer89 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Warum ist das eine gute Kombi!?
> XFX ist für seine Uübertaktungsgrafikkarten berühmt, ATI dafür, dass ihre Karten doch meist am oberen Takt-Limit laufen.
> Viel Luft nach Oben war bei ATI nie - da ging bei NVidia fast immer mehr.





Fransen schrieb:


> Bei allen ATI Karten die ich bis jetzt in den Händen hatte, liefen die meisten mit guten Taktsteigerungen, dass sich die nV Karten subjektiv besser übertakten lassen stimmt zwar, jedoch stimmt es nicht, dass die meisten ATI Karten schon am Limit laufen....


Bei früheren Karten wars mal so, zumindest bei den High-End-Modellen, aber das hat sich ja mittlerweile auch geändert 

MfG


----------



## xTc (2. Januar 2009)

Mittlerweile gibt es ein paar Neuigkeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hard launch am 5. Januar. Mal schaun, welcher Shop in Deutschland dann schon ein paar Karten hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie von allen erhofft: ein schwarzes PCB mit roten DVI-Anschlüssen. 

Wie es scheint, sind die Karten aber nicht übertaktet. Auch zum Kühler wird keine Angabe gemacht. 


EDIT:

Mittlerweile sind die Karten auch im PCGH-Preisvergleich gelistet:
*XFX-Radeons im PCGH-Preisvergleich*



Quelle:
*[FUD] XFX Radeons to be Available January 5th - yeah, that soon. - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net*


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Januar 2009)

das sie kein OC haben ist nichts schlimmes, können sie ja noch später bringen, das design gefällt mir mit roten DVi's und schwarzem PCB
mal warten, was die Tage so an Spezifikationen so kommt zu Lüfter usw.


----------



## cubbi223 (2. Januar 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI

Nu siehe da sogar mit Bilder


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI
> 
> Nu siehe da sogar mit Bilder



Wo siehst du da Bilder?


----------



## xTc (2. Januar 2009)

Also ich sehe da auch nur ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem, die Karte schaut schick aus. Die roten DVI-Anschlüsse fallen sofort auf. 

Edit: hier noch ein Bild von einer HD4870




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der rote Kühler schaut grauenhaft aus.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

Ich würd die bilder auch gerne sehen -.-
mich würde der Kühler brennend interessieren !!


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

Hier gibt es schon fast alle zusehen ALTERNATE.AT



> Der rote Kühler schaut grauenhaft aus.


Wenn der bei der 1Gb version auch so aussieht dan Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

die 4850 sieht ja aus wie ein stealth bomber 

aber sieht ja nach dem referenz kühler aus, nur in geilerem gehäuse


----------



## xTc (2. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> die 4850 sieht ja aus wie ein stealth bomber



Sorry, aber der Kühler der HD4830 und HD4850 ist designtechnisch nen Griff ins Klo. 


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



xTc schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Kühler der HD4830 und HD4850 ist designtechnisch nen Griff ins Klo.
> 
> 
> Gruß




is auch nicht so mein ding, da favorisiere ich im moment doch eher das matrix model von ASUS


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Kühler der HD4830 und HD4850 ist designtechnisch nen Griff ins Klo.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Tja, XFX hat nur die Standart oder die Griff ins Klo Kühler.


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Hier nochmal ein etwas größeres Bild.
->vom Design her gefällt sie mir jetzt garnicht mal soo schlecht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein etwas größeres Bild.
> ->vom Design her gefällt sie mir jetzt garnicht mal soo schlecht^^



Das schwarze PCB sieht  klasse aber der rest,0815 Külung,schäbiger KÜhler nich geOCed.


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das schwarze PCB sieht  klasse aber der rest,0815 Külung,schäbiger KÜhler nich geOCed.



Och geht, ich finde die Karte sieht ganz nett aus.

Bei mir würde aber eh der Musashi drauf kommen.


----------



## xTc (2. Januar 2009)

Warum haben die den nicht den Kühler der _FireStream 9270_ genommen?

Ist der selbe wie bei der HD4870 nur halt schwarz. 


Gruß


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Och geht, ich finde die Karte sieht ganz nett aus.
> 
> Bei mir würde aber eh der Musashi drauf kommen.



Ja du hast ja einen, ich leider nicht.

Und 290 ocken für das Packet,da kann ich mir die XFX auch sparen.


----------



## master.of.chaos (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Kp ob das schon da war, aber es es ist ein anders Bild drin von der 4850 und der 4830 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - XFX HD4850

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - XFX HD4830


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

master.of.chaos schrieb:


> Kp ob das schon da war, aber es es ist ein anders Bild drin von der 4850 und der 4830
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - XFX HD4850
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - XFX HD4830



Komisch ich seh da immer noch keine Bilder.

Wo tun Bilder sein?


----------



## master.of.chaos (2. Januar 2009)

Nicht`?
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/8355/xfx4850hj9.jpg


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

Wieso kanns du dei Bilder sehen ich aber nicht?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Wieso kanns du dei Bilder sehen ich aber nicht?




ich sehe bei der 4830 auch ein bild, aber das kennen wir ja jetz schon


----------



## master.of.chaos (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Kp ich seh atm nur das von der 4830, 4850 und der 4350

wobei jetz ich seh ich auch das von der 4870 (512) aber das is ja oben gepostet

Merkwürdig


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

master.of.chaos schrieb:


> Kp ich seh atm nur das von der 4830, 4850 und der 4350
> 
> wobei jetz ich seh ich auch das von der 4870 (512) aber das is ja oben gepostet
> 
> Merkwürdig



Wenn ich den Browser Wechel kann ich das jetz auch sehen.


----------



## master.of.chaos (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Im IE kann ich jetzt nich mehr die 4870 sehen, dafür die 4650^^
http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/4672/xfx4650vt0.jpg


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

So, jetzt ist sie nicht mehr so bunt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist sie nicht mehr so bunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild kannst du ja mal XFX unter die Nase reiben.

Aber sieht jetz vile besser aus!


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das Bild kannst du ja mal XFX unter die Nase reiben.
> 
> Aber sieht jetz vile besser aus!



Danke.
Aber ob XFX uns erhört?!?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Fransen schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist sie nicht mehr so bunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 wo kann ich die kaufen ?^^


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> wo kann ich die kaufen ?^^



Meint ihr wir sollen mal eine E-Mail an XFX schreiben.


----------



## push@max (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Fransen schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist sie nicht mehr so bunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow kann ich dazu nur sagen...sieht wirklich gut aus mit dem schwarzen PCB.  Die Farbe dürfte einige Leute hier im Forum glücklich machen.


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

So würde ich es perönlich noch besser finde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Was ist da jetzt anders?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Fransen schrieb:


> So würde ich es perönlich noch besser finde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lass mal echt ne mail an XFX schreiben, vielleicht bekommen wir ja ne ganz schwarze PCGHX version


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Original:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fälschung v1.0:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fälschung v1.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> lass mal echt ne mail an XFX schreiben, vielleicht bekommen wir ja ne ganz schwarze PCGHX version



Wenn schon muss XFX da einen Schwarzen Musashi drauf packen.!"

Muss XFX sich wohl mit Scythe zusammen tun!


----------



## push@max (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

@Fransen

Ich dachte, die schwarze Fälschung wäre das Original  

Echt schade dann.


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



push@max schrieb:


> @Fransen
> 
> Ich dachte, die schwarze Fälschung wäre das Original



Mmmh, leider nicht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Wenn schon muss XFX da einen Schwarzen Musashi drauf packen.!"
> 
> Muss XFX sich wohl mit Scythe zusammen tun!



ich glaub ich werd nass in der hose  ^^

und da noch nanoxias drauf, aber ganz flach wie die orginal lüfter


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Vllt. kommt ja noch eine Black Edition.


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ich glaub ich werd nass in der hose  ^^
> 
> und da noch nanoxias drauf, aber ganz flach wie die orginal lüfter



Nein, Noiseblocker müssen wenn schon da drauf.


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Nein, Noiseblocker müssen wenn schon da drauf.



XFX HD 4870 Black Edition
->Übertaktet
->Mit Thermalright T-Rad² + 2xNB XL1

-->>Wunschdenken.


----------



## Dr. Cox (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Ein ungewohntes Bild, daran muss man sich erst einmal gewöhnen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Readeons bei Alternate gelistet*



DanielX schrieb:


> Was hoffentlich besser ist ist das Design, da XFX seine Karten eigentlich in einem schönen Schwarz hält.
> 
> Weis jemand ob das bei den Radeon Karten auch so sein wird?
> 
> MfG DanielX


Nö, scharz sind eigentlich nur deren "Black Edition" Karten, also die teils erheblich übertakteten GraKas (sehen übrigens wirklich sehr schick aus  ), "normale" XFX Karten ähneln meist dem Fererenzdesign, bzw. haben ein grün-schwarzes Äußeres .... aber rein schwarz ist nur die B.E. 


Aber stimmt schon, schwarze Radeons hätten was ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Nein, Noiseblocker müssen wenn schon da drauf.


die sind aber nicht schwarz/grün


----------



## master.of.chaos (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Und noch ne Version mit 2 Deltalüfter für die Hartgesottenen 

Aber ich find ein schwarzes PCB viel stylischer. Dann noch mit roten DVI-Anschlüssen rockt das echt!


----------



## Dr. Cox (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

*@Ob4ru|3r:* Apropos XFX, ich dachte du hast jetzt eine GTX260 Black Edition, dann solltest du deine Signatur auch mal anpassen


----------



## Uziflator (2. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> die sind aber nicht schwarz/grün



Ich will aber balck/blau!

Außerdem sind die auch leiser.


----------



## xTc (2. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es Karten aus einer zweiten Revision geben wird. Diese haben dann auf Wunsch vieler User einen schwarzen Kühler. 

Und das "_Verbrechen_" was auf die HD4830/HD4850 verbaut wird/wurde, soll auch möglichst schnell ersetzt werden. 

Die HD4650 ist nicht schlecht, ich wünsche mir aber eine HD4670 mit 512MB GDDR3. 



Gruß


----------



## Digger (3. Januar 2009)

juhuuu schwarzes PCB   die nehm ich und kommt mit wakühler in mein CF-gespann 
un da kommt der kühler soewieso ab !


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> *@Ob4ru|3r:* Apropos XFX, ich dachte du hast jetzt eine GTX260 Black Edition, dann solltest du deine Signatur auch mal anpassen


Die steckt da mehr übergangsweise drin ..... 


Da sie schneller ist, als eine einzelne HD4870 (von denen ich 2 hatte), entschied ich nach etwas Gebenche die beiden Radeons bei Ebay reinzusetzen, als der Dollar vor drei Wochen kurzzeitig wieder gut da stand und neue Produtkte daher teurer waren ..... hab so sogar Gewinn gemacht mit den beiden Karten xD

Jetzt warte ich gespannt auf den Test vom Deneb, da ich wohl zu nem Core i7 System wechseln wollt (und da die Wahl zwischen SLI / Crossfire hätte, würd wohl ne zweite GTX 260 Black Edition werden ^^ ) ... will mich aber noch bis zum Deneb geulden, da zumindest der Preis der Corei7 Plattform fallen dürfte nach dessen Release, wenn er nicht gar soagr schneller ist als die Intels ... will mir noch alles offen halten, zumal der Q9550 E0 @ 3,825 Gig noch "reicht" *gg*

Bis zum Deneb gibbet vielleicht sogar was ganz neues an GraKas .... mal sehen, wie gesagt: Die einzelne XFX BE ist nur ne Übergangslösung  Naja, habs aber mal in ins Profil geschrieben ... scheint ja Leute zu geben, die so was interessiert


----------



## strider11f (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Was ist an dem 4850 Kühlerdesign auszusetzen. Finde die schwarze Kiste ganz nett.


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Januar 2009)

Die Karten sind nicht grade günstig mal sehen was die version von denn Karten rausbringen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (4. Januar 2009)

ja sie sind schwarz ja sie sind schwarz juhuu geil 3...2...1 ...meins xD JAWOLLL XD 
wie siehts aus ich hab derzeit ne x800 gto (pci-e) von sapphire im rechner lässt sich net freischalten..ka warum is auch egal .davor wars ne x1950 pro von his (die turbo x) agp ..is ne 4650 mit der x1950 pro zu vergleichen oder nit ..weil wenn nicht warte ich nich mitn geld und hol mir die 4830 xD


----------



## ATIFan22 (4. Januar 2009)

Die HD 4650 is denk mal mindestens doppelt so schnell


----------



## killer89 (4. Januar 2009)

ich würd da doch noch n bissl drauf legen und mir ne 4670 mit GDDR3 holen 

MfG


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (4. Januar 2009)

naja schon nur wenn dann eine von xfx ^^das is das was ich suche, weil ich ne schwarze graka brauch ^^ naja ich warte einfach noch und werde dann zuschlagen ^^


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



xTc schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Kühler der HD4830 und HD4850 ist designtechnisch nen Griff ins Klo.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich hab da parallelen zum Leadtek Kühler meiner alten 88er GTS 640mb ^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Januar 2009)

Ich finde denn Kühler bei der 4850 nicht schlecht. Die ganze Karte ist bedeckt und das sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## caine2011 (4. Januar 2009)

cool sieht der lüfter schon aus mich würden die temperaturen sehr interessieren


----------



## DjRank (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Caine2011 schrieb:


> cool sieht der lüfter schon aus mich würden die temperaturen sehr interessieren


Die Temperaturen (google ) unter vollast bei vielen ungefähr 80°C


----------



## caine2011 (4. Januar 2009)

dann bleib ich bei meiner dualslot von sapphire siehe dein  profilbild


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Januar 2009)

@DjRank

Das ist zu viel da hast du bestimmt nach einer anderem Kühler geguckt. 80°C bei dem Kühler das geht nicht. Wenn der übertaktet ist dann ja aber sonst sollte das so 55 bis 60°C maximal sein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> @DjRank
> 
> Das ist zu viel da hast du bestimmt nach einer anderem Kühler geguckt. 80°C bei dem Kühler das geht nicht. Wenn der übertaktet ist dann ja aber sonst sollte das so 55 bis 60°C maximal sein.




das kann sehr wohl sein, man weiß ja nicht wie die lüftersteuerung eingestellt ist.
wenn sie so eingestellt ist wie bei sapphire dann hält die Steuerung die temp um diee 80°...

dafür wird die karte aber nicht laut

aber zum glück gibts ja den regler im CCC


----------



## killer89 (4. Januar 2009)

Welche Karte hast du denn von Sapphire (gehabt)? Also meine Sapphire dreht wie die Hölle  die alte im Ref-Design war wesentlich leiser, aber auch heißer.  Kleine aber feine Unterschiede 
Von den XFX-Kühlklopsen halte ich ehrlich nicht viel, die Lüfter sehen sau winzig aus...

MfG


----------



## ATIFan22 (5. Januar 2009)

abwarten,hat jemand schon Tests von den xfx gesichtet?


----------



## Fransen (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> abwarten,hat jemand schon Tests von den xfx gesichtet?



LEider nicht, ich bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## BTMsPlay (5. Januar 2009)

ist irgendwie alles Standarteinheitsbrei da Lob ich mir meine 4870 von Palit die hat ne Leistungsstarken Kühler und jede menge Anschlüsse auf XFX muss man nicht warten.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



killer89 schrieb:


> Welche Karte hast du denn von Sapphire (gehabt)? Also meine Sapphire dreht wie die Hölle  die alte im Ref-Design war wesentlich leiser, aber auch heißer.  Kleine aber feine Unterschiede
> Von den XFX-Kühlklopsen halte ich ehrlich nicht viel, die Lüfter sehen sau winzig aus...
> 
> MfG




Die aller erste von sapphire, am tag des verkaufsstarts gekauft


----------



## killer89 (5. Januar 2009)

Hach, das waren noch Zeiten  die hatte ich auch, gleich beim Verkaufsstart... nur leider ist mir die zweimal kaputt gegangen  und nu hab ich aus der RMA die "neue" von Sapphire 

MfG


----------



## r0wdy (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

 blub schwarzes pcb...


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (7. Januar 2009)

also auf er alternate seite werden mir nun noch 2 x eine had4870 XXX !! zusätzlich angezeigt . wenn mnn aber drauf klickt komt nur vielen dank für ihr interessen an diesem artikel bla bla -.- eine wird für knapp 240 euro angeboten (ich denke mal is die 512Mb version) und einmal für 274 (1024MB?)


----------



## Naraya (7. Januar 2009)

Ja das sind die xxx versionen, die sind ein bisschen übertaktet, zwar nich so der hammer, aber halt mehr. 
Kerntakt von 750 auf 775MHZ und Speichertakt von 3600 auf 3800 MHz.
Kannste dir auch bei XFX USA angucken, ob bei deutschlang weiß ich gerade gar nicht


----------



## Der Dudelsack (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

So ne schöne Karte mit schwarzem PCB!!!
*juhu*


----------



## Hektor123 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Kann mir einer sagen, ob sich die Karte am Referenzdesign hält? Wenn ich das auf XFX-HP richtig gelesen hab, dann sollte sie das sein oder nicht?
Wenn ich mir evtl eine holen sollte, wollte ich den hier montieren Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC4870 CF - Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC4870 CF - Nickel 12178. Und die Karte benötigt 2x 6pol-Anschlüsse oder?

Danke 
hektor123


----------



## cubbi223 (25. Januar 2009)

Karte ist außer die Farbe des PCB Referenzdesign soweit ic weiß


----------



## Digger (25. Januar 2009)

mir is grad was komisches aufgefallen : was is das denn für eine schwarze kante an der karte? gegenüber vom pci-e-anschluss.
bei XFX auf der page is diese kante auch zu sehen !

das sieht mir leider stark nach inkompatibilität für wakühler aus !

hat wer schon so eine karte zur hand und kann genaueres sagen?


----------



## Hektor123 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

das würd mich allerdings auch brennend interessieren


----------



## Hektor123 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

niemand schon ne XFX und kann Digger`s Vermutung bestätigen?


----------



## Fransen (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> niemand schon ne XFX und kann Digger`s Vermutung bestätigen?


Einfach mal eine E-Mail an XFX schreiben, die werden dir schon sagen, ob die Karte vom Ref.-Design abweicht, oder nicht.


----------



## Hektor123 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Das hätte ich dann gemacht, wenn ich wirklich kurz davor wäre mir eine zu kaufen  Na gut wenns soweit ist werd ichs dann machen.


----------



## Digger (29. Januar 2009)

dann aba bitte bescheid sagen  ansonsten würd ich eine schrieben wenn ich eine kaufe, könnte aba noch ca 2 monate dauern...


----------



## Hektor123 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Ich werde denen mal ne Mail schreiben und nachfragen und zusätzlich frag ich mal bei aquatuning, vielleicht haben die ja auch ne passable Antwort.


----------



## Hektor123 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Ich habe gerade Mail bekommen von Hardwareversand, wo ich gestern mal nachgefragt habe und folgende, mir nicht ganz durchschaubare Antwort bekommen^^

_"__Sehr geehrter Kunde,_​ _XFX übertaktet die  Grafikkarten von Haus aus mit Garantie und verbaut daher eine angepasste  Kühlung. Kühlkonzepte die auf dem Refferencdesign basieren sind daher hier nicht  anzubringen._​ ​ _Mit freundlichen Grüßen
..."

Was heißt das denn nun konkret?
_


----------



## killer89 (30. Januar 2009)

Das heißt, dass die Karte nicht im Ref-Design ist 

MfG


----------



## Fransen (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Ich verstehe darunter, dass der Kühler nicht im Ref.-Design gefertigt ist, aber nicht, dass das PCB auch von diesem abweicht.


----------



## Hektor123 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

na super, bin ich nicht der einzige, der das zweideutig auffasst.


----------



## Digger (30. Januar 2009)

hat hardwareversand die frage überhaupt verstanden? 
klingt ja nich so...interessanter wär ja zu wissen, was das da für ein pcb-ausläufer da an der kante is.


----------



## Fransen (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Digger schrieb:


> hat hardwareversand die frage überhaupt verstanden?
> klingt ja nich so...interessanter wär ja zu wissen, was das da für ein pcb-ausläufer da an der kante is.



Ich schreibe mal eine E-Mail an Alternate.
->evtl. haben die ja eine Antwort auf Lager.


----------



## BullZeye (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Endlich sind einige Bilder der XFX 4850 aufgetaucht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Quelle:
ComputerBase - XFX Radeon HD 4850 mit Dual-Slot-Kühler


----------



## push@max (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Diesmal ist der Preis nicht so überteuert...eine zwei Slot Kühlung ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hektor123 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Fransen schrieb:


> Ich schreibe mal eine E-Mail an Alternate.
> ->evtl. haben die ja eine Antwort auf Lager.


Mal hoffen, dass da was Gescheites kommt


----------



## Fransen (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Mal hoffen, dass da was Gescheites kommt



Leider auch nicht...
Zitat:
"Sehr geehrter Herr *******,

vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unseren  Produkten und Ihre E-Mail.

Bezühlich Ihrer Email kann ich Ihnen  mitteilen, dass uns leider keine
Informationen über das Design des PCB's vom  Hersteller vorliegen. Für genauere
Informationen möchten wir Sie bitten den  Hersteller zu konsultieren."


----------



## killer89 (2. Februar 2009)

Einer von euch muss sich jetzt wohl "opfern" und sich eine Karte kaufen 
Ihr könnt dann doch ohnehin die Karte wieder zurückschicken innerhalb von 14 Tagen, war doch bei XFX mit der erweiterten Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel oder?

MfG


----------



## Fransen (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*



killer89 schrieb:


> ...war doch bei XFX mit der erweiterten Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel oder?



Leider nicht, dass war Evga.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Februar 2009)

EVGA ist das mit dem Kühler wechsel.

Fransen war bisschen schneller!


----------



## Hektor123 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

ich warte im Moment lieber noch ab  Am leibsten auf die nächste Generation und schlage dann zu.


----------



## Digger (2. Februar 2009)

hmm ich würd sie kaufen, dafür muss aba der wakühler drauf passen.....kann sich pcgh nich mal nen exemplar gönnen?


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Februar 2009)

Ich sag mal ich interessiert stark die 5870X2


----------



## Hektor123 (14. März 2009)

*AW: XFX’s Radeons bei Alternate gelistet*

Ich wärme diesen thread nochmal ein bisschen auf, da mich das doch nicht locker lässt. Ich habe schon mehrfach versucht, auf XFX eine Supportanfrage zu stellen, aber er schickt Sie nicht ab, weil ein Feld nicht erkannt wird und er setzt es immer zurück. Kann jemand mal sein Glück versuchen oder das Problem bestätigen?!?! Fragen wollte ich, ob die Radeons mit Wasserkühler ausgestattet werden können, aber geht leider nicht 
Kontakt aufnehmen
Bei Anfragetyp wird das Feld immer zurückgesetzt bei mir.
Danke schonmal


----------

